# Former co-workers cook again



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a small cook for some folk where I used to work again. One Boston Butt, two Pastramis, and ABTs. I also did a small butt for us. Folks at my house prefer no rub on Boston Butts, so mine had none. Here are some pics.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! that looks great!!!!!! need address and what time?????


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang it man. just noticed your in GA.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got home from church and thought I was little hungry....opened up this thread and told the wife better jump back in the truck.....I'm famished! Thanks paymaster! Look'in real good there!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I just can't believe it. You had room for at least 10 more bacon wrapped peppers on the Acorn. As always, looks great sir!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

And the 9/16in wrench comes in really handy for flipping those little tasty morsels!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome eats as usual brother!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Smarty said:


> And the 9/16in wrench comes in really handy for flipping those little tasty morsels!


Yep, grand youngins playing with my tools again.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

When are you going to come down and cook for US?!? Good job.


----------

